# Is it worth fixing?



## nealjpage (Mar 3, 2006)

So, a while back I bought an Opematus 6x6 enlarger produced by Optikotechna.  Well, it's time to start setting up the darkroom and, of course, this means the enlarger, too.  Well, some how the bellows tore while I moved across country.  And I'm not talking about a little tear, I mean the bellows separated from the "part of the enlarger that holds the lensboard."  I hope that's the industry term for it.  ANYWAY, is it worth me trying to fix the tear with gaffer's tape or try to send it out to be re-worked?  I'm afraid that the tape won't last very long and that new bellows would cost more than the thing's worth.  Granted it only cost me $15 and it was produced between 1940 and 1945, but I don't think it's really worth that much money.  What's the thoughts?


----------



## Azuth (Mar 3, 2006)

Duct tape? 

Take a picture of it and post it here. Some bright spark will know just by looking at it that it's compatible with the CV joint boot on an 85 Rangerover or something. Seriously, those guys in the Collectors Corner know *everything*


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 3, 2006)

Try fixing it yourself.  I'd imagine that having to send it anywhere would cost a lot for shipping.  Keep your eye out for another enlarger; it won't be long before another one comes along for cheap.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 4, 2006)

Black plastic electrician's tape will do the job for a while.  It will loosen or creep with time, but it has the advantage of low cost.

There are lots of ways that you can improvise.  If nothing else, it will buy you time to think of an eventual replacement.  I use an old Cromega C for both B&W and color enlarging of 35mm and 6x6.  It has served me well for many years.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 14, 2006)

Watch for enlargers close to your home on Ebay.  I've seen lots of great enlargers go cheap because the seller won't ship them.  It's buyer pick-up only.

Spread the word that you are setting up a darkroom.  Eventually it will get around to someone that has a closet full of darkroom stuff they haven't used in 10+ years, and now that they've been swept up in the digital revolution, they just want their closet back.  I was given a nice, old Omega D2 4x5 enlarger that way.


----------

